# Bunny won't stop biting cage!!!!!!!!



## lyndsilea (Aug 31, 2012)

My rabbit is 2 years old and although she has bit her cage a few times in the past, it has been worse than ever the past month or so. She gets to run around and play all day and only has to be caged at night but she bites so loud on her cage that I can't even sleep. What should I do? Could I squirk her with a water bottle? Is there anything to spray on her cage to make her stop? Help me! I like my sleep! Hahaha


----------



## qtipthebun (Aug 31, 2012)

Q-tip and I had this problem last year. She was so used to being out running during the day that she got really upset when I had to lock her up. Things to try:
Feed bunny right before you lock her up so she has something to do.
Spray with water bottle (Q says "ooh, fun....water!! Spray me again!)
Bitter apple spray on the bars (Q thinks it tastes YUMMY).
Hot sauce on the bars (Q says mmm, habanero!)

The only thing that worked for us even for a little bit (and only because Q was in her little cage, not the big NIC one) was for me to toss a towel over her the first time she rattled, and then after that, I'd move her to the bathroom. I would hold her off for a few days after the night in the bathroom, but she'd start again. When the nights in the bathroom didn't faze her anymore and she would just keep rattling, I sucked it up and let her be out during the night. Now she sleeps peacefully on the chair next to my bed all night long.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 31, 2012)

I've heard bitter apple spray doesn't tend to work for rabbits because they like the taste of it... I just gave this spray a try and it seems effective:

http://www.pawtasticpet.com/proddetail.asp?prod=TROP861107


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 31, 2012)

Does she have twigs available to chew on instead?


----------



## Ellie (Aug 31, 2012)

I have this same problem... people say it's out of boredom, but I swear with Buster it's not. He will be out binkying and happy (while his cage doors are still open) and he'll just run into his cage and chew on the bars for a few minutes. Then he'll run back out and keep playing... makes absolutely no sense to me. :s

Could you try wearing ear plugs at night? That's my plan - hopefully the noise doesn't still go through them too much.  Good luck!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 31, 2012)

have you tried opening up a cardboard box and covering the bars? mine like to chew on that


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 31, 2012)

The bitter apple spray I think is counter productive. My dogs actually LIKE the taste of it. Never tried it on rabbits though.


----------



## Ellie (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh, one suggestion:
I got those baby links from the thrift store. They have little stars or twisty things on the end of them. Anywhere he bites I put them there. Also, those sticks you can make kebabs with (with the holes in the middle), I got some of those and twist-tied them to where he likes to bite. They both SOMEWHAT distract him... not a large amount, but you could give it a try.


----------



## majorv (Aug 31, 2012)

Try not letting her out for the whole day by instead letting her run around in mini sessions through the day. Especially as soon as you wake up in the morning and right before you go to sleep at night. Let her get everything out of her system so when she goes up she knows dinner time and then sleep time. When we were in my old apartment Franklin would make the loudest noises at night and it was bad because we lived in an efficiency apartment with no bedroom door. This became a problem with my boyfriend so I let him out for maybe 1-2 hours multiple times usually before breakfast during lunch and at dinner time. He then started to rest more at night and we didnt have any more problems.


----------



## nc_bunnys (Sep 1, 2012)

My buns are only caged at night. Tinky runs back to her house during the day and bites on the metal from the inside. (Double Door Dog Crate from Petco) Since the door is open I just ignore her. I would try the cardboard box posted like MiniLopHop said. I have also used a hot sauce to keep a bun away from something.

If you would take 20 naps a day like your bun does you wouldn't miss all that sleep at night:laugh:


----------



## hamsterfeet (Sep 1, 2012)

I had the same problem with Remi, what I did was to cover her cage with a blanket, and not paying attention to her at all. She eventually got tired and gave up (it took like 2 days to get used to though)


----------



## jamestown478 (Sep 1, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> I've heard bitter apple spray doesn't tend to work for rabbits because they like the taste of it... I just gave this spray a try and it seems effective:
> 
> http://www.pawtasticpet.com/proddetail.asp?prod=TROP861107



is this spray safe to use on wood? for some reason our bun likes to chew on the tv stand instead of the 50 or so other toys she has to chew on.

nevermind I just read the description and it says its ok for furniture


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 1, 2012)

works on the edge of the bunny hammock too 

and you should know by now that the favorite chew toy of any bunny is the only thing you DON'T want them to chew on, lol


----------



## jamestown478 (Sep 1, 2012)

bunny hammock? I soo need to get one of those lol


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/103974...rrets.aspx?CoreCat=MM_Ferret_SleepersHideouts

I got the 17''x17'' size (the biggest)... just make sure it's stretched out enough that they can't flip it over or get caught up in it and you're gtg! they're super-cute when they're just relaxing in it


----------

